# Do you like plain water?



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Do you, SAS?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes! Of course! My cells are thankful for it.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i actually dislike the taste of plain water. i need stuff with flavor in it.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

prettyful said:


> i actually dislike the taste of plain water. i need stuff with flavor in it.


Me, too. I said this to a few people at work and they were shocked. I want to know how abnormal it is.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

There is something irreplaceable about the taste of pure and clean water.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

TheAzn said:


> There is something irreplaceable about the taste of pure and clean water.


Agreed. Although 100% pure water is nearly impossible to find; even contact by air or the container of water itself would "contaminate" the water.  Distilled water is nice, though.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I drink over a gallon a day. Tap water on the rocks.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Is there a huge difference between tap water (coming through a filter) and bottled water that you can buy?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I drink spring water. I try to drink it when eating a meal instead of juice or soda.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't even use a filter. Straight from the sink to my glass. I don't think it tastes much different once it hits the ice and gets cold anyway. Not enough to spend the money for bottled water for sure, not when I drink over a gallon a day. I guess it couldn't hurt to invest in one of those filter systems, but I've never really given it much thought. I've used them at other people's houses and it tasted the same as unfiltered tap water to me.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Love it, I always have a bottle or two on me at all times.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

That is all I have available


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I hate it but unfortunately it's required. I only drink It If I have nothing else to drink.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes...


OP, it's noraml! just add some lemon to it!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Love it  so refreshing and you can have it with anything lol


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I like water, it's what your body needs obviously

But tap water is nasty, full of chemicals

Bottled water is better but not much, usually contains BPA from the plastic bottles

Distilled water is the way, not that I have the equipment to distill my water, though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't drink it for pleasure, but I do drink it a lot. My water comes from a water tank which catches water off our roof, the good stuff.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I do, if it's really cold.

However, I believe that beyond a certain point, all that stuff about it being good for you is hogwash. I can drink many glasses of water in a day every day for weeks and not feel any better than I do when I drink mostly coffee, tea and soda. It probably is good to drink enough water to dilute all the garbage and make sure you do get enough fluid but it just doesn't seem to be the wonder tonic they promote it as.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Water is nectar from the Gods.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

I loveeees me some dihydrogen monoxide!


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

What's a dihydrogen monoxide?


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

As opposed to West Virginia coal slurry? Yeah.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not sure what that is, I drink a lot of tap water and I can't say I like or dislike it now, it just is.



zraktor said:


> What's a dihydrogen monoxide?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dihydrogen_monoxide_hoax


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

It's all I drink, so yes. But only if it's cold. If I drink it while it's lukewarm, tap water has a faint taste to it so I always refrigerate mine.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

As long as it's not Arrowhead,I love water.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

It's my drug of choice.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes. 

I boil my water every morning and night. I have two 3 liters of containers ready in the fridge everyday.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I always drink water and milk. I don't like much of anything else.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

TheAzn said:


> There is something irreplaceable about the taste of pure and clean water.


No doubt. I especially love it on hot summer days or when I first wake up.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I love plain water. I used to be really into lemon flavoured water but have moved away from it


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Water doesn't taste of anything. How do people dislike water?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I don't really like it, but I don't dislike it either.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think water has much of a taste at all...at least the filtered stuff. Unless there is something funky going on with your water...more than likely you are tasting the crap that is mixed in with your water...it is tasteless. I think animals are designed to enjoy the taste of water since it is so essential for survival. It would be awfully cruel if our tastebuds were designed to abhor the taste of water.  That would be an ******* move by mother nature.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

About a month ago I started buying bottled spring water because the tap water here was so yukky. I thought about getting a filter jug but the filters seemed very expensive, plus they can't be recycled. 

In reply to a previous poster: I think all packaging in the UK has to be 'food-safe' now ..... that's been the case for quite a few years now.

The spring water, from Scotland, is delicious!  Sooo different from tap water.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

straightarrows said:


> Yes...
> 
> OP, it's noraml! just add some lemon to it!


I think I will try this.

There are a couple people that say it has no taste. I don't really agree with that. I know where you're coming from, but it still doesn't 'taste' good to me. I think I will buy some bottled water and see if it's any different. I don't like it from the tap or from through a filter.

I'm pretty sure that I have very sensitive (not sure if that's the right word) taste buds. I can taste the difference between a lot of different foods and drinks. Usually a different brand and others will tell me it tastes the same.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Pretty much all I drink is water. I have a water cooler at home and buy 5 gallons of spring water for it. I also drink herb tea.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I used to hate tap water, it had to be with Ribena or any kind of cordial, but a few years ago I decided I wanted to quit all the sugar and the chemicals so I started drinking every other glass of tap water with Ribena and slowly I gave up juice. Now I only drink water and I can't stand anything else


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Plain is good. Flavored is nasty to me.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Nathan18 said:


> I think I will try this.
> 
> There are a couple people that say it has no taste. I don't really agree with that. I know where you're coming from, but it still doesn't 'taste' good to me. I think I will buy some bottled water and see if it's any different. I don't like it from the tap or from through a filter.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that I have very sensitive (not sure if that's the right word) taste buds. I can taste the difference between a lot of different foods and drinks. Usually a different brand and others will tell me it tastes the same.


I don't drink tap water!:b

while staying in london I used to drink Evian.others brands tasted bad......

try also to add some fruit concentrate... not drinking water can cause health problems!


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Mochyn said:


> I used to hate tap water, it had to be with Ribena or any kind of cordial, but a few years ago I decided I wanted to quit all the sugar and the chemicals so I started drinking every other glass of tap water with Ribena and slowly I gave up juice. Now I only drink water and I can't stand anything else


That's the only time I ever like it. I drink orange squash. I also used to drink a lot of Ribena and Vimto. I would like to just drink water, but it just doesn't taste good. :|



straightarrows said:


> I don't drink tap water!:b
> 
> while staying in london I used to drink Evian.others brands tasted bad......
> 
> try also to add some fruit concentrate... not drinking water can cause health problems!


I'll try Evian.

I did used to do that. As above, I used to drink orange squash. Need to start drinking it a bit more!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Nathan18 said:


> That's the only time I ever like it. I drink orange squash. I also used to drink a lot of Ribena and Vimto. I would like to just drink water, but it just doesn't taste good. :|
> 
> I'll try Evian.
> 
> I did used to do that. As above, I used to drink orange squash. Need to start drinking it a bit more!


Ribena as I know is good for health vimto tastes great

and later u can use empty bottles to make some music:b


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Love it as long as it's chilled. I have tasted yuck water though. It depends on the city that supplies the water. Some cities have nice water and others... don't.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I love water, but it has to be cold. I don't like to drink it with meals (I have to drink tea with stevia or flavored water) but I drink it thoughout the day. 
My water comes from a well and I put it in a filter pitcher. I also drink bottled water. I don't really trust the tap water in my town. It tastes really weird to me.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

straightarrows said:


> ribena as i know is good for health vimto tastes great:d
> 
> and later u can use empty bottles to make some music:b


bloody brilliant!!:d


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Not really lol. When I'm really thirsty it hits the spot but other than that I prefer soda or flavored water


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

It's pretty much all I drink.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

All I drink is water and occasionally orange juice.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Water kicks ***. I drink it room-temp all day, cold water is the worst.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

95% of what I drink is filtered tap water. I've actually kept this up for so long bottled water now tastes a bit weird to me.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes.

I used to hate it though, probably because I was too used to drinking pop and other junk loaded with tons of sugar.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Had hardly ever drank any straight water in my life outside of playing sports up until a year or so ago when I was no longer living with my parents. Couldn't be bothered to do up some juice, so I got into drinking water, grown to enjoy it. Helped that it tasted quite a bit better in the city.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

I drink water from the tap like it's no ones business.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I only like plain water. Flavored waters have just always been odd to me...it's like its not even water anymore.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm paranoid that plain unfiltered water has 'crud' in it so I avoid at all costs. Even if I had my own well, I'd probably filter my water.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm okay with water. Some days I chug the stuff, and other days I just have a few sips out of necessity.

I don't really like sweet drinks anymore, with the exception of sweet tea (onyl when eating out) and a 50/50 mix of real fruit juice and sparkling water.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Define plain water? Like tap water? I like water as long as it doesn't have that awful metallic taste.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

filtered


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Water is about all that I drink, unless I feel like going WILD, in which case I'll drink some strawberry lemonade.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I am plain water. Plain water is all I'll ever be.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yea that's all i drink now


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

not really no....I only drink it if I'm really thirsty...like about to die in a desert or something..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I usually avoid it but when I do drink it I realise how good it is, and then forget that next time It comes to poisoning myself with soft drink.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> I usually avoid it but when I do drink it I realise how good it is, and then forget that next time It comes to poisoning myself with soft drink.


yeah i lie its good when exercising really hard or working hard soft drink only makes me more thirsty...:teeth


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I like water especially when I'm really thirsty. But I always want Coke with a meal.



Nathan18 said:


> Is there a huge difference between tap water (coming through a filter) and bottled water that you can buy?


No. Unless it's filtered or distilled or something it's the exact same stuff.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

just had some..


i only drink 2 liquids in my Life: one ismilk the other is water... water from bathroom. mmmm


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Love it. I drink it more than anything else


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

I buy Distilled water for drinking.. tap water is gross beyond measure if you drink it plain. I only use it for cooking.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Yes. Ice-Cold*


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

The water is very poor quality in my country.


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

plain water tastes like pizza sometimes.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I like my city's tap water. It is from Lake Ontario and last I checked was the 3rd cleanest tap water in the country. It tastes great.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, especially when it's freshly filtered and nice and cold. Tap water is a no-no, I always drink filtered water. Tap water makes my mouth feel weird too. I think it's all the damn chemicals they put in the water here.

Water has no advantages or dis-advantages in terms of taste. It's just refreshing, I guess.

Oh, and I can wash my mouth out with water. It feels good, and helps my mouth feel a little more clean.


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

yes, ice cold water is so refreshing


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I drink water because i need it.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Only thing I ever drink. I already have enough problems containing my solid food intake, I don't need a crapton of calories in my fluids. Anything more than the rare soda when I go out with family (once or twice a year, if that) is _haram_.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

hate it


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I drink way too much cola and other sodas. When I drink water I usually like to add lemon or lime juice.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Distilled water.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

its ok.... but i prefer something flavored.

ask a dehydrated person stranded in the desert that question , see what they say. LOL.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I just drink tap water and green tea most of the time now and sometimes black tea (or tea if you're from the UK lol.) I also drink water as a habit (I haven't been properly thirsty in ageeeees because of this.) I've gotten used to water over the last few years, but I've never really liked it as such.

I see now that I commented on this thread before the first time... We'll pretend that didn't happen.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes I do. I prefer water than other drinks such as sugary juice or bubbly soda. I only drink those once a week. I consume mostly water and green tea. I drink about 5 or 6 bottles of water every day. It's good for your metabolism and for your skin. People always tell me that I have awesome skin and that's because I drink a lot of water.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I like drinking water, just not from tap, since that tastes like sewage here. Where I lived before it tasted a lot better. So yeah, I'd stick to bottled water if it wasn't so damned expensive in comparison to tap, considering I drink 3 liters of it per day.


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

George McFly said:


> Distilled water.


+1


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Apparently they are looking into treating water like oil... cus some people don't want you with clean drinking water you know.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

yes, quite a bit! the tap water here is good :>


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah plain water, sometimes I'll even bathe in it.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

My favorite drink!


----------

